# First bamboo root ball stick



## Crook (Aug 13, 2016)

First attempt at a root ball bamboo hiking stick. Extra long for those PNW downhills.

I grew up with this sort of ornamental bamboo (not sure the subspecies). If cured gently and out of the sun, it maintains some of its green color for a good while. This culm was lightly tempered with a heat gun rather than a torch to maintain the effect.

Stabilized ends, tung oil finish. Tip is a 3/4 copper coupling + artificial cork + 3/4 rubber cane tip.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

First attempt? Jeez,I can't wait to see what you do with them after some more experience! Seriously though, it's an awesome stick! I love bamboo root balls, I really don't see many anymore.


----------



## mehig (May 1, 2016)

The 1st I've ever seen . Looks great!


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Snap, first i have seen ,great looking stick, well done.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I just saw a two section stick with a knob like that on eBay. They called it a Japanese fishing pole.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Very cool! I've seen antique ones that are similar.

Rodney


----------



## Crook (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks for the comments everyone. LilysDad that's quite an idea as the root end would make a great hand hold, though I wouldn't trust dry bamboo as a fishing rod unless it was composite like standard bamboo rods.


----------

